# 2017 coolant change



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There WAS a bleeder valve on Gen 1, but honestly haven't looked for it on the Gen 2. It was on the top radiator hose near the thermostat.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jcountry said:


> It’s about time to change that coolant.
> 
> trouble is, I am having a heck of a time finding info from any source I trust. (Many you tubers doing this look less than stellar.)
> 
> Im wondering is there is anything special to the job. Any bleeder valves, any special procedures?


 I know a year ago you had 36K on the CRUZE. Check your manual, I see 5 years or 95,000 mile intervals on the Coolant change


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I know a year ago you had 36K on the CRUZE. Check your manual, I see 5 years or 95,000 mile intervals on the Coolant change


I think 95k seems like a lot.

I hear dexcool starts to go acidic after 3.

(I don’t trust manual service scedhules these days. Too many say “lifetime for transmission fluid-and everyone knows that ain’t legit.)


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

jcountry said:


> I think 95k seems like a lot.
> 
> I hear dexcool starts to go acidic after 3.
> 
> (I don’t trust manual service scedhules these days. Too many say “lifetime for transmission fluid-and everyone knows that ain’t legit.)


I also heard to stay away from it. I just hae my water pump done at the dealer and they put dexcool in again im gonna get that stuff out asap and lut the green stuff in


----------

